# Irina Shayk at Philipp Plein Fashion Show Spring/Summer 2018 during New York Fashion Week - September 9, 2017 (15x)



## Mandalorianer (21 Sep. 2017)

​


----------



## MetalFan (21 Sep. 2017)

Yeah, Irina is back in town! :thumbup:


----------



## b9e6780d3c (24 Dez. 2019)

She’s such a gorgeous woman!


----------



## Verena_2008 (29 Dez. 2019)

Thanks for pictures!


----------



## superbenedikt (10 Apr. 2020)

Thank you for Irina


----------



## guboboxu (21 Mai 2020)

danke für die bilder


----------

